# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Philips] Πρόβλημα σε τηλεόραση

## pandelis12

Έχω μία τηλεόραση philips 26pfl3403/10 lcd  που μετά από 20 λεπτά έσβηνε την ανοίγω και βλέπω φουσκωμένο πυκνωτή στο τροφοδοτικό τον αλαζω  μετά πάω να την ανοιξω και  τσακ στο δευτερόλεπτο σβηνει και πάει σε αναμονη  ενώ πριν έμενε 20 λεπτα ,την ξανά ανοίγω και αλαζω όλους του πυκνωτές στο δευτερεύον και πάλι τα ίδια τι να φταίει ?
(Ο πυκνωτής ίδιας χωρητικότητας βολτ θερμοκρασία )



Στάλθηκε από το Picasso μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ezizu

Αν θέλεις δώσε μερικές πληροφορίες ακόμα, όπως π.χ. μοντέλο,ή ανέβασε κάποιες φωτογραφίες, ώστε να ξέρουμε για τι τύπο τηλεόρασης ακριβώς μιλάμε (crt, lcd,plasma).

Πριν την αλλαγή των πυκνωτών, που όπως γράφεις "_μετά από 20 λεπτά έσβηνε_ ", εννοείς ότι έπεφτε σε κατάσταση standby ή μαύριζε η εικόνα και είχε κανονικά ήχο;

----------


## pandelis12

philips 26pfl3403/10 lcd 

Στάλθηκε από το Picasso μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pandelis12

> Αν θέλεις δώσε μερικές πληροφορίες ακόμα, όπως π.χ. μοντέλο,ή ανέβασε κάποιες φωτογραφίες, ώστε να ξέρουμε για τι τύπο τηλεόρασης ακριβώς μιλάμε (crt, lcd,plasma).
> 
> Πριν την αλλαγή των πυκνωτών, που όπως γράφεις "_μετά από 20 λεπτά έσβηνε_ ", εννοείς ότι έπεφτε σε κατάσταση standby ή μαύριζε η εικόνα και είχε κανονικά ήχο;


philips 26pfl3403/10 είναι lcd ,φωτογραφίες θα έχω αύριο, έπεφτε σε αναμονή 

Στάλθηκε από το Picasso μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ezizu

Έλεγξε αρχικά μήπως έχει, κατά λάθος, δημιουργηθεί κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα κατά την αντικατάσταση των πυκνωτών στο δευτερεύων κύκλωμα (βγάλε αν θέλεις και μια καθαρή φωτογραφία της πλακέτας, από την πλευρά των κολλήσεων).

Θα σου προτείνω επίσης, εφόσον μπήκες στην διαδικασία αντικατάστασης των πυκνωτών, να αλλάξεις και τους υπόλοιπους (έξι-εφτά) ηλεκτρολυτικούς (εκτός από τον μεγάλο 150μf/450V) στην πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού.Το κόστος τους δεν είναι μεγάλο.

Αν δεν γίνει κάτι με τα παραπάνω, το θέμα δυσκολεύει και θα χρειαστούν οπωσδήποτε κάποιες μετρήσεις.

----------


## pandelis12

Στάλθηκε από το Picasso μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ezizu

Δεν φαίνεται κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα.
Άλλαξε όπως σου έγραψα παραπάνω και τους υπόλοιπους 6-7 ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές και γράψε, αν θέλεις, αν άλλαξε κάτι.

----------


## pandelis12

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες   τους έχω αλλάξει τους πυκνωτές δεν άλλαξε κάτι θα αλλάξω και αυτά εδώ 

Στάλθηκε από το Picasso μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ezizu

Δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να τα αλλάξεις .
Αυτά είναι διπλές δίοδοι και μπορείς να τις μετρήσεις πάρα πολύ εύκολα (με πολύμετρο σε επιλογή μέτρησης διόδων) και να βγάλεις άνετα ασφαλή συμπέρασμα αν είναι όντως εντάξει (το σωστό είναι να τις μετρήσεις στον αέρα) . 

Υπάρχουν και κάποιες ασφάλειες (F1, RB5) και κάποιες ασφαλειοαντιστάσεις (R7, R15, RB1, RB2, RB4, RB13, RB17) , όπως και κάποιες zener (Ζ1, DB4 ,DB5, DB8, DB10), που καλό είναι να μετρήσεις για αρχή .

----------


## tonisc4

Χαιρετώ την παρέα. Ολοκαίνουριος στο club και με απορία για την 40αρα μου PHILIPS PFL 9705.

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό όταν την ανοίγουμε παίζει κανονικά, μετά από κανένα 15λεπτο αρχίζει και κολλάει η οθόνη και στη συνέχεια συμπεριφέρεται λες και η κεραία δεν είναι καλή, μια συνεχίζει για πολύ λίγο μια μαυρίζει για ένα δεύτερο, μια παίζει κανονικά για 10 περίπου δεύτερα και ούτω καθεξής.
Την έβαλα σε κεραία άλλης τηλεόρασης και κάνει τα ίδια πάλι, και στην κεραία της σύνδεσα άλλη τηλεόραση και παίζει κανονικότατα.
Άνοιξα το καπάκι από πίσω να δω αν κάποιος πυκνωτής είναι σκασμένος ή έστω φουσκωμένος αλλά φαίνονται μια χαρά.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πάθει κάποιος άλλος εδώ μέσα το ίδιο πρόβλημα για να μου πει αν σώζεται η κατάσταση μου η όχι???

----------


## pipilas

> Χαιρετώ την παρέα. Ολοκαίνουριος στο club και με απορία για την 40αρα μου PHILIPS PFL 9705.
> 
> Εδώ και λίγο καιρό όταν την ανοίγουμε παίζει κανονικά, μετά από κανένα 15λεπτο αρχίζει και κολλάει η οθόνη και στη συνέχεια συμπεριφέρεται λες και η κεραία δεν είναι καλή, μια συνεχίζει για πολύ λίγο μια μαυρίζει για ένα δεύτερο, μια παίζει κανονικά για 10 περίπου δεύτερα και ούτω καθεξής.
> Την έβαλα σε κεραία άλλης τηλεόρασης και κάνει τα ίδια πάλι, και στην κεραία της σύνδεσα άλλη τηλεόραση και παίζει κανονικότατα.
> Άνοιξα το καπάκι από πίσω να δω αν κάποιος πυκνωτής είναι σκασμένος ή έστω φουσκωμένος αλλά φαίνονται μια χαρά.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πάθει κάποιος άλλος εδώ μέσα το ίδιο πρόβλημα για να μου πει αν σώζεται η κατάσταση μου η όχι???


ναι φιλε  ,,,να την πας σε καποιον που ξερει,,,με το ματι δεν,,,,
τι δουλεια εχει το τιουνερ ,,με τους ""σκασμενους¨¨πυκνωτες?
βοηθεια -----> 1.τον κρυσταλο κοιτα στην μεση συχνοτητα επι του τιουνερ 
                      2.στην ιδια μοντουλα κοιτα για ψυχρες,  εχε υποψιν σου ειναι smd ,θελει εξοπλισμο και γνωση τη επισκευη tuner.

----------


## pipilas

> Έχω μία τηλεόραση philips 26pfl3403/10 lcd  που  μετά από 20 λεπτά έσβηνε την ανοίγω και βλέπω φουσκωμένο πυκνωτή στο  τροφοδοτικό τον αλαζω  μετά πάω να την ανοιξω και  τσακ στο δευτερόλεπτο  σβηνει και πάει σε αναμονη  ενώ πριν έμενε 20 λεπτα ,την ξανά ανοίγω  και αλαζω όλους του πυκνωτές στο δευτερεύον και πάλι τα ίδια τι να  φταίει ?
> (Ο πυκνωτής ίδιας χωρητικότητας βολτ θερμοκρασία )



πολυμετρο δεν εχεις? .....δωσε 3V στο power on ,,,και μετρα τι βγαζει το τροφοδοτικακη σου
ο πυκνωτης κανει το αναποδο...αργει να παρει,,,το οτι εσβηνε μπορει να ειναι και απο θερμοκρασια
αλλα μαλλον τροφοδοσια σε κοβω,,τα μισα απο οτι λεει βγαζει το supply .

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια πολλα με υγεία. Ρε παιδιά καλύτερα θα ήταν για να βρεθεί η βλάβη να είστε σαφής με το πρόβλημα και να ανεβάζετε πολλές φωτογραφίες. Επίσης να αναφέρετε το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασης.

ΚΩΣΤΑ επειδή δεν σε ξέρουν παρεξηγούν τα λεγόμενα σου. Αντίθετα επειδή σε ξέρω με κάνεις να κλαίω απο τα γέλια με τις απαντήσεις που τους δίνεις(καλοπροαιρετη η παρατήρηση).

----------

pipilas (20-08-18)

----------


## tonisc4

> Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια πολλα με υγεία. Ρε παιδιά καλύτερα θα ήταν για να βρεθεί η βλάβη να είστε σαφής με το πρόβλημα και να ανεβάζετε πολλές φωτογραφίες. Επίσης να αναφέρετε το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασης.
> 
> ΚΩΣΤΑ επειδή δεν σε ξέρουν παρεξηγούν τα λεγόμενα σου. Αντίθετα επειδή σε ξέρω με κάνεις να κλαίω απο τα γέλια με τις απαντήσεις που τους δίνεις(καλοπροαιρετη η παρατήρηση).


Χαχαχαχα, φίλε Γιώργο δεν πρόκειται να παρεξηγήσω κάποιον εδώ μέσα με τα λεγόμενα του και ειδικά όταν μπαίνει στον κόπο να με εξυπηρετήσει.
Απλώς έτσι όπως μου τα λέει ο Κώστας μου φαίνονται κάπως διαστημικές οι λέξεις των ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων επειδή δεν τις έχω ξανακούσει και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ.
Το μοντέλο αν δεν κάνω λάθος το έχω αναφέρει, αλλά τι φωτό να ανεβάσω αφού δεν ξέρω τι θα πρέπει να φωτογραφίσω???
Όρεξη υπάρχει μπόλικη και τα χέρια πιάνουν με το παραπάνω αλλά σχέσει με το συγκεκριμένο δεν.......
Επίσης πολύμετρο δεν έχω αλλά θα πάω να αγοράσω, άσχετα αν δεν ξέρω να το χρησιμοποιώ, και θα το μάθω σιγά σιγά καθώς θα ασχολούμε.
Πιστεύω ότι κάποια πράγματα που θα μου πείτε εδώ μέσα θα τα καταλάβω ψάχνοντας τα στο google, αλλιώς μόνο με φωτό σώζεται η κατάσταση.
Χρόνια πολλά με  υγεία σε όλους.

----------


## tonisc4

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι όταν κάνει τα νούμερα της η εικόνα το λαμπάκι που βρίσκεται κάτω από την οθόνη αναβοσβήνει 9 φορές, κάνει μια παύση για 3 δεύτερα και ξανά αναβοσβήνει άλλες 9 φόρες και η οθόνη συνεχίζει τα τρελά της.

----------


## tonisc4

Καλησπέρα.......... Λοιπόν, σήμερα το πρωί με πήρε τηλ. ο τεχνικός για την PHILIPS μου, και μου είπε να περάσω από εκεί να μου πει τα μαντάτα από κοντά για το πρόβλημα που έχει.
Το πρόβλημα που έχει λοιπόν είναι η πλακέτα t-con κατά 95% και ένα 5% ίσως και το πάνελ σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του.
Έψαξε την πλακέτα στην PHILIPS ΕΛΛΑΣ και δεν υπάρχει σαν ανταλλακτικό με ενημέρωσε.
Είπε ότι την βρήκε στο eday αλλά επειδή δεν ασχολείται με eday μου είπε να την παραγγείλω εγώ και να του τη πάω για να μου την περάσει στην τηλεόραση.
Και λέω εγώ τώρα...... και αν δεν είναι η πλακέτα τελικά και είναι και το πάνελ?????? Αξίζει να ασχολειθώ από δω και πέρα????????? η τελικά θα καταλήξει στην ανακύκλωση η tv μου και θα κλαίω τα λεφτά που έδωσα πριν μερικά χρονάκια?????

----------


## Panoss

Αν ήταν μια φτηνή επισκευή θα συμφωνούσα να γίνει.
Επειδή όμως πρόκειται για ακριβή επισκευή, με 116,50€ + 8,40€ Μεταφορικά έχεις 24" Hitachi καινούρια.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Αν ήταν μια φτηνή επισκευή θα συμφωνούσα να γίνει.
> Επειδή όμως πρόκειται για ακριβή επισκευή, με 116,50€ + 8,40€ Μεταφορικά έχεις 24" Hitachi καινούρια.


ΜΑΚΡΙΑ από βεστελοσκούπιδα....(αν είναι που πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θά'ναι)

----------

